# Hgh for bulking....



## 00lude (Feb 11, 2013)

So im getting 2 kits of king tropin. Never done hgh, im looking to keep adding size, im 5"9 167 lbs 8-9% bf. How many ius a day will I need to bulk a little more....Also Im about to finish my 14 week cycle of test. Is it safe for me to start hgh now?? and I wanted to stack some test e, sust, and deca, with it after it was safe to start aas again.. How long should I wait till I stack the other with the hgh?


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 11, 2013)

167 and looking to take hgh at 5 9, your crazy... That is honestly about one of the biggest waists of money that I have ever heard of. At your size you can probably put on 30 more lbs just from proper diet. I plan on using LOW hgh for contest prep but will not use it to bulk because I know I can still get more out of my diet and gear. Until I hit 220 lean I wont touch hgh to bulk. and I am around your same height.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 11, 2013)

2 kits isn't enough anyway. Your way to small to see any benefits. You'd be better off adding 20lbs and then think about doing something with the size. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## DetMuscle (Feb 11, 2013)

your wasting your money if you think HGH is going to put on size in a short period of time. Thats not how HGH works


----------



## Standard Donkey (Feb 11, 2013)

generally you will need a lot of HGH in order to put size it... im not sure size is really HGH's primary purpose IIRC


----------



## DetMuscle (Feb 11, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> generally you will need a lot of HGH in order to put size it... im not sure size is really HGH's primary purpose IIRC



Exactly correct sir


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 11, 2013)

I dont know what is going through allot of peoples minds, but I know locally allot of people are spending $$ on HGH because they are scared of AAS and feel that it is a safer and better alternative because they read that retardard steriods chart that has it like a 10 all the way across and think they will get the desired look for getting a kit or two. In reality to really results from hgh you will need to spend close to 5k a year or more. That is based off the price for what i get my kits if I wanted to put on massive size. I know many people who run 2ius with great results, but also keep inmind these are guys who maintain 6-7 bf all year long and just use it really to make it easily attainable. They dont start at 8% and say I will take hgh and get ripped, they do it to squeeze out that last % for a show. A good friend of mine is one of the top mens physique in CA just won on sat, and uses hgh just to keep me super shredded, but even with out it he would easily stay at 6% all year. 

i find it funny that to many people are so fast to jump on drugs before they are willing to get on a solid diet.


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 11, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> 167 and looking to take hgh at 5 9, your crazy... That is honestly about one of the biggest waists of money that I have ever heard of. At your size you can probably put on 30 more lbs just from proper diet. I plan on using LOW hgh for contest prep but will not use it to bulk because I know I can still get more out of my diet and gear. Until I hit 220 lean I wont touch hgh to bulk. and I am around your same height.


waste hgh is a long term endevor!!! You need 6 months worth too even see results from it imho!! But do what you want<I  just get peps like cjc1295 w out dac and ghpr-6 together cheaper and will last longer for me this is I'v'e done both but never ther kingtropin is s great hgh like i said tho u need more and for bulking alot more I'd just use 2 ius a day to streach it out weekends off and use it like that unless you get more imho get more or do it the way i said too or others have mad great points !!!!!!!! I uae 176 191 a pep that are hgh releaser's and the ghpr-6 and cjc1295 are too so get more more more lol


----------



## Kirk B (Feb 11, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> generally you will need a lot of HGH in order to put size it... im not sure size is really HGH's primary purpose IIRC


this u need aot to bulk it's more for cutting at a low dose and people who use get big use it at a high dose and slin with it wich if not done right the slin is very dangerous trust so use it wiith ur AAS or w out to get shredded  imho with out 5 days on 2 off at 2 iu's off aas to get ripped like dude said up there


----------



## president (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm on the 10iu 3x week as recommended by victor on this board. 5/6 weeks in and i am up about 4 or 5 pounds. mind you I am also doing insulin alongside it. I have enough for 6 months, but if your looking for bulking than i'd go with increasing the amount of food you eat and a solid aas cycle. I'm already about halfway done with my second kit also, so it's safe to say that from my experience 2 kits wont do much.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 11, 2013)

diet bulk,not hgh!


----------



## cottonmouth (Feb 11, 2013)

Your so tiny you shouldn't even be using aas. Get to 195-200lbs then think about it. At 5'9" that shouldn't even take 2 full years of a solid diet and lifting program. hgh is far beyond where your at.


----------



## 00lude (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies dont think i will do it than... and as far as size i was 185 but  higher bf i look and feel way better at the bf im at now i wanna continue adding size but dont want to have high bf but thank you for all the replies again


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 12, 2013)

00lude said:


> Thanks for all the replies dont think i will do it than... and as far as size i was 185 but  higher bf i look and feel way better at the bf im at now i wanna continue adding size but dont want to have high bf but thank you for all the replies again



Props for asking for advice and actually taking it.


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 20, 2013)

00lude said:


> Thanks for all the replies dont think i will do it than... and as far as size i was 185 but  higher bf i look and feel way better at the bf im at now i wanna continue adding size but dont want to have high bf but thank you for all the replies again


  save the hgh in the freezer and do bulk cycles and do winny or var I like winny with deca in the cycle !! Get hgrp-6 and ghrp-2 ,igf1, and igf3rl , and cjc-1295, and use it after cycle and on if you want to start just the hgh at 2 ius a day and use all the other peps  two weeks after the aas clear your system and you will keep alot of your gains and cut up nice


----------



## pasamoto (Oct 20, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> save the hgh in the freezer and do bulk cycles and do winny or var I like winny with deca in the cycle !! Get hgrp-6 and ghrp-2 ,igf1, and igf3rl , and cjc-1295, and use it after cycle and on if you want to start just the hgh at 2 ius a day and use all the other peps  two weeks after the aas clear your system and you will keep alot of your gains and cut up nice


dont freeze it!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 20, 2013)

president said:


> I'm on the 10iu 3x week as recommended by victor on this board. 5/6 weeks in and i am up about 4 or 5 pounds. mind you I am also doing insulin alongside it. I have enough for 6 months, but if your looking for bulking than i'd go with increasing the amount of food you eat and a solid aas cycle. I'm already about halfway done with my second kit also, so it's safe to say that from my experience 2 kits wont do much.



Good man. Stick with the plan and you will be more than pleased!!!




/V


----------



## NoviceAAS (Oct 20, 2013)

Your HGH question got answered, but no one seemed to point out another problem which is you want to stack TestE and Sustanon.  Theres no point to that. Thats not a good stack just run the testE with Deca .  Run your test at double the amount of deca and run that cycle for 14-16 weeks. If you want to stack something in there also for bulking go with 4-6 weeks of dbol


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 20, 2013)

NoviceAAS said:


> Your HGH question got answered, but no one seemed to point out another problem which is you want to stack TestE and Sustanon.  Theres no point to that. Thats not a good stack just run the testE with Deca .  Run your test at double the amount of deca and run that cycle for 14-16 weeks. If you want to stack something in there also for bulking go with 4-6 weeks of dbol



Stacking 2 kinds of test together for a cycle is silly...no need, I guess nobody addressed that because the answer is so obvious.  Some might front with sust for the prop it has in it, but it's best to use just plain prop or TNE/susp.  And I agree...using some dbol or drol up front is a big plus, I always do.  Turns me into a monster!  (especially with a dash of HALO) 



/V


----------



## s2h (Oct 20, 2013)

to the OP..probably jumping the gun a bit..on the other hand a high dosed GH dose when run correctly with igf will put on some solid size..2 kits might be a bit shy of what you will need but 3-4 months on the right program is well worth it..just not for the OP now..


----------

